# Moving to Denver CO from Cali in December.



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Holy crap man, talk about firing off the questions!

I'll try to answer them for you.

1.) Denver is one of the metro areas that is fairly close to the resorts. Most of them are around a 90 minute drive. You can give 10-15 minutes for some and others add 30. Winterpark, Copper, Keystone, Loveland, A-Basin, Breckenridge, Vail, Beaver Creek are the heavy hitters. There is also Echo mountain, but it's an all park place and doesn't get the snow the others do. 

This is the land where the season pass deal was invented. You have the Epic Pass which gets you Keystone, A-Basin, Breckenridge, Vail, and Beaver creek for around $600. For a bit less you can get a pass without Vail and the Beaver and there are variations where you get 10 days at Vail and Beaver with a full season pass at the others. Prices vary. Breck has a world class park as is consistently rated a top 3 park by ski and snowboard magazines every year. 

For somewhere in the neighborhood of $450 there is the Winterpark/Copper pass with 6 days at Steamboat. Called the Super Pass plus. Not as many resorts as the other, but I find all three to be fun while the Epic pass has a couple that are "meh" to me. Parks are not as good, though I believe Copper has been stepping it up. Still, they lag behind what Breck and Keystone offer. These resorts are not all grouped together like the others either. Steamboat is a weekend trip. Winterpark is North of 70 off of US 40. Copper is in Summit County just off of 70. Breck, Keystone, and A-Basin are in the area, with Vail just West over the pass. So you can play a bit of the traffic or snowfall game with this pass.

Loveland is all by themselves. It's a smaller mom and pop resort but has great terrain, a long season, and some of the higher snowfall totals. Park is not much, so if it is a priority, you'll want to look at the others.

Compared to Cali, the ski areas do not have as steep of terrain. The snow won't stick to it because it's so light. 45 degrees is about tops with some stuff tipping at 50 but not for long. The snow is so light that when you get the big dumps of over a foot, it's pretty amazing. That amount of snow overnight doesn't happen much though. What does happen is you get days on end with 4-8" of snow coming down, adding up nicely. Finding a good stash at a resort is key. Since the report can say 6" but after 5 days of this, you got more like 30" to be had. It stays cold so the powder will persist as long as the wind doesn't wreck it or get skied. 

2.) Denver is pretty much a party town for a 20 something or those who refuse to quit. One of the accessible cites to party in I have been too. Tons of bars and clubs downtown. All within walking distance of each other. Great on a warm summer night. Fun in winter too. Regis has a few local bars right by it. The Music Box is on of them I believe. 44th and Tennyson area is close by and has several spots to get your drink and grub on. Regis is in a decent enough spot. Much nicer than it was 20 years ago. 

3.) Driving in winter is much easier than in California. The colder temps keep the snow from packing down to ice. You've ran into chain control in California right? Well you won't here. I have chains in my vehicle and I have used them a grand total of zero times in 21 years. The snow does not pack down to ice like it does in California. Sure it will get icy, but just not a sheet of it like in the Sierras. If you have an AWD you'll be fine. In fact a FWD will do. It does help to put on snow tires. I drive FWD with studded snow tires in winter. Also, it does not snow much in the Denver area. Around 60" on average. You get over 300" at the Divide and west of it. Most of the time it'll be dumping at the ski areas and sunny in Denver. The drive usually consists of around 20 miles of driving in the snow, give or take depending on where you are headed. The other 60 miles is dry pavement. Sure there will be snowy drives from start to finish, but it's more of the exception than the rule. 

4.) Yes it gets hot. Lot's of 90's. Kayaking, hiking, rockclimbing, mountain biking are all popular. There are some scooter gangs too. When it's really hot in town, the mountains provide relief. It's a quick drive to 10k ft where it's much cooler and pleasant. 

5.) Again as mentioned 60" a year for snowfall in Denver. So there isn't much. It also generally melts off within 1 or 2 days after the storm. You'll be fine to drive out. I'd take a more southern route to try to avoid snow storms on the way. I40 to I25 would be a decent way to go. The other option is to link up with 70 from Vegas on I15 I believe. It kind of goes against my advice, but I70 in the winter is fairly tame. The road crews do a good job with it, and you usually don't get much snow until you get to the Vail Valley anyway. You do go over a couple of high elevation passes thought. Vail Pass and the Eisenhower tunnel. Keep that in mind if you vehicle is taxed towing the trailer. Probably best avoided. I won't recommend taking I80. The stretch through Wyoming can have some awful ground blizzard from blowing snow. When that happens visibility sucks, the roads get super iced and shit gets sketch. I got stopped outside of Rawlins Wyoming one year in winter due to ground blizzard and vehicles log jammed up. Due to visibility there wasn't much time to stop on icy roads. I did it. A semi coming up behind me had the same thing, except he was skidding and I thought I was fucked. Fortunately he was able to get in the emergency lane and just missed barreling into me. I've had a second experience that was similar on this stretch. I now avoid it in winter...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dude, you have to get the epic pass. If I lived in Denver, it would be two epics for me and the lady. Whatever you do, don't take that crazy pass to Keystone. My nads still haven't popped back out yet.

Funny enough right after we hit Keystone it dumped like crazy on the mountains and in denver. This was around thanksgiving 2009. A good two feet probably overnight. If not, at least a foot. We had an AWD rental, but we were still slipping and sliding. Nobody had chains on though. Anywhere.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Denver has no night life due to the abundance of vampires in fact the sun starts to go down run and hide. As far as resorts we had a wild fire it burned them all except Echo.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Holy crap man, talk about firing off the questions!
> 
> I'll try to answer them for you.
> 
> ...


holy effin crap. Thanks tons dude! How are finding jobs over in the Denver area? I'm currently working at att as a cell phone sales rep, but I cant transfer because I haven't been at att for a year yet.. I think I can quit, and re apply to a denver store though and hopefully my exp / training will land me a job. I know here in central California (stockton / modesto scum area) employment is soo shitty.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Denver has no night life due to the abundance of vampires in fact the sun starts to go down run and hide. As far as resorts we had a wild fire it burned them all except Echo.


ohhhhhhhh nooooooooo!

wait what about Eldora! haha.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been locked into a pretty secure job for the last 6 years, so I personally don't know. I have had friends find new jobs though that sort thing. They are definitely out here. I imagine it's just a little tougher. The Denver economy is definitely better than in Stockton/Modesto. You should find it easier than that place. There are a ton of cell phone stores in the area, I am pretty sure you'll find plenty that are hiring. 

You'll definitely have a quicker drive to quality resorts than you do from Stockton. What is the closest resort there? Dodge Ridge or Bear? Aren't those around 90 minutes to two hours? 2 or 3 hours to Tahoe? 

I70 is a junk show on weekends though. Kind of like I80 is on a Friday night or Sunday afternoon.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

I actually live in Oakdale, which is close to both Modesto / Stockton. It's like an hours drive to Dodge Ridge, which is where I usually get a season pass. It sucks, but it's close. Make the best of it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For getting out here in December, From Stockton I would take I80 to Salt Lake and then head south on I15. Catch 6 at exit 258 and drive down to Green River where you can take I70 west.

If the weather has been clear for a few days, you might chance I80 the whole way. The problem is that damn blowing snow can persist for days, even weeks on that pass East of Rawlins. Once you are over the pass, it's generally fine but that stretch just gets gnarly if you hit it at the wrong time.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

209Cali said:


> I actually live in Oakdale, which is close to both Modesto / Stockton. It's like an hours drive to Dodge Ridge, which is where I usually get a season pass. It sucks, but it's close. Make the best of it.


I like Dodge Ridge actually. You're right though it's not great. I've had a lot of good times at Bear too.

Funny you live in Oakdale. My brother had a house there right off of 120 for a good 10 years...


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Just to clear things up...

I'd go up north to I80 from my location (central cali Modesto area).

Take I80 east till I hit I15 (near Salt Lake Utah right?)

Then take US6 / US89 off I15 near Spanish Fork?

Hit I70 off of US6 for a hopefull smooth ride into Denver?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep, you got it.

It's a little bit longer of a drive. I want to say maybe two hours. It might be less. It's a much prettier drive though. Plus you'll get to scope out some of the ski areas you'll have access to on the way. I70 is such an easier on your nerves drive on that stretch than I80. Even if it's snowing, it's maintained a ton better. Plus where there is snow, there are also tons of places you could stop and get a hotel for the night if you didn't feel like dealing with it.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the heads up. Really appreciate it man!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

One last thing. You need to buy your pass soon. I am not sure if anyone is selling them at the moment, but they all go back on sale come Labor Day. Prices start to jump a month or some after that. Once mid November rolls around that $600 Epic Pass goes up to $1800 or something ridiculous like that. Same thing with the SuperPass and others. I would buy in September to make sure you get the best deal.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> One last thing. You need to buy your pass soon. I am not sure if anyone is selling them at the moment, but they all go back on sale come Labor Day. Prices start to jump a month or some after that. Once mid November rolls around that $600 Epic Pass goes up to $1800 or something ridiculous like that. Same thing with the SuperPass and others. I would buy in September to make sure you get the best deal.


If I have the cash, I'll make sure to scoop one up soon then. But i'm Pretty much putting every penny I can towards moving though. It's a pretty short notice. She just found out she got accepted, and we have like 4 months to get out there. I cant wait though!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think Loveland is $349, Copper/Winterpark was $409 or $440 with the Steamboat days.

The Summit Pass, A-Basin, Keystone, Breck is somewhere in the price range of the Copper/Winterpark deal with or without the Steamboat days.

If you rode at Dodge, I would say Loveland is a better mountain. It's also a lot less crowded than the other spots mentioned, plus the easiest drive. You might consider it. 

Otherwise, paying for lift tickets is a butt rape out here. Loveland being the best deal at around $60. Everyone else is at $80 or North of that. 

Or sink your money into some avalanche education, gear and ride the bc. Tons of great riding here, the avalanche danger is the worst in the states though, so you have to know what you are doing.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

How are the parks at Copper / Winterpark? and how far of drive are those? May just do the Loveland one this season. Their park was pretty crappy though... but gotta make the best of what ya got


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

I haven't been to winterpark in a long time so I dont remember the park but copper's is pretty good they have alot of jumps and jibs and they have a nice pipe if your into that


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Coppers park is going to be 100% different than it's been in the last few years. New park manager and 20g's in new jibs going in.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I forgot that Copper has a whole list of park improvements this year. 

As far as the drive go, they are different drives for each. You have to go over Berthoud Pass on 40 to get to Winterpark. It lies just on the North side of the pass. 

Copper is in Summit county right off of 70. Maybe 10 minutes further than Winterpark if all things are equal. US 40 is a slower road but you don't have as far to go.

The nice thing with that pass is you can play snowfall totals and traffic games with it. There are times when Winterpark gets a ton more snow than Copper/Summit county and vice a versa. Traffic can be easier to get to or leave one of those resorts depending on if you are a weekend warrior or not.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're looking for a cell phone job, shoot me a PM and we'll talk when you get into town. I have a couple of connections in that field.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Killz,

you may have already stated this, but what are the neiborhoods like around regis? is it ghetto? was looking online at apartments and there are some decent prices. specifically Sandpiper apartments? Or do you know of any good ones?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The neighborhood around Regis has been around. It's definitely an urban setting for Denver. The apartments in the area for the most part have also been around. They'll work, but don't expect anything super nice. I would say try to stay within four blocks of the University. The rule of thumb is the closer you get to Federal Blvd, the more sketchy characters will be around.

Heading south just past I70 on Lowell or Tennyson is not bad. In fact, I really like the neighborhoods in that zone. The thing is, it's kind of out of walking distance for the University. Certainly within biking. West of Regis is good too.

I have no info on the Sandpiper apartments except what I can find online. If it's the ones in Westminster, I'd say skip it. Those are a good distance from the University. You can certainly find something within walking or biking distance of the University for a reasonable price. 

I don't live very close to Regis, well at all. I've been in the Denver metro for over 20 years though and have lived all over. I do have some friends I see time from time that live a few blocks from there. Next time I am in the area, I'll try to remember to keep my eyes open for some of the apartments around there. You might contact the University and see if they have rentals. I went to University of Denver and they owned a ton of rental properties around the school for a good price. I wouldn't be surprised if Regis does the same or has people to go through.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you again. You've been a great help!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

My Harley is for sale

2007 Harley Davidson Night Train FXSTB


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

rode Copper and WP last winter for my first year with a pass. it was a great choice! i LOVED Copper and rode there 90% of the time but definitely had some decent days at WP too. this year planning to switch to the 3 mountain (Breck, Keystone, A-basin) just to try them out. last year breck and copper had the most snow anywhere around. even though this winter is yet to come i have a strong feeling that i will be back to copper next year - i really like it alot!

all the people i work with are loveland faithful. loveland has alot to offer, consistently expanding their terrain, closest to denver, cheapest "big" resort, less crowded. on the other hand it can get pretty windy/icy (just like winter park). WP and Loveland are on the east side of the continental divide while all of the summit country resorts are just between the west of the divide and vail. wind and snowfall can vary quite a bit across the divide.

there is a TON to do here. we have all the professional sports teams playing year round. even if your not a conventional sports junkie, there are about 60 home games for the rockies every year, tickets are cheap and its a blast.

with the exception of not being able to surf i contend this town has the MOST to do when compared to just about anwhere else. the weather is actually pretty mild, the snow melts quickly in the city during the winter, and even in the hottest days of summer the humidity is nil making it very bearable.

there is a strong food culture here as well with many quality vittles to enjoy from street vendors and food trucks to some really fine french and italian restaurants, some gastropubs and my favorite - the whole asian community represented most strongly by vietnamese in the west along federal blv., and koreans in aurora.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

A few things you are wrong on.

Winterpark is on the West side of the Continental Divide. You know that pass you drive over from the east? I think it's called Berthoud Pass, that's the continental divide. Winterpark is on the other side of that pass, which would be West. It also gets about 100" more snow a year than Copper or Breck on average. Last year was an anomaly. Breck deserved it after the previous season where they barely cracked 200". Plus icy? Where the hell does that come from? Everything except Paresene's and the cirque is below tree line. If you're riding ice there you're doing it wrong. It's one of the more protected mountains from winds and such. 

Loveland does lie on the east side of the divide, but out of all the areas, it consistently get the most snowfall along the Front Range. They also have one of the longer seasons. Not much in the way of expansion going on there. The Ridge has been the only addition in the last 10-20 years. Otherwise, it's the same mountain. You used to be able to hike to the terrain on the ridge. Their total acreage has been pretty much the same for the last 20 years. Just some new lifts (chair 9)to make accessing some of it easier.


----------

